# Ride PV to Yelapa?



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I love Mexico, lived there for a while and went to school in QRO. I have spent some time in Yelapa, in the Bay of Banderas near Puerta Vallarta. I have always taken the panga from the dock in PV or taken a bus to Boca de Tomatlan and panga from there. 

My question is: Does anyone know if the 'hiking trail' to Las Animas is mountain bike-able? I am wondering if I could fly into PV and ride from there South to Boca then over the mountain to Yelapa. I know there is no general road access but I know there is a road into Yelapa that trucks travel. 

Anyone know anything about MTB'ing in the area? Sayulita maybe? I really appreciate any info you might have! 

Gracias por todo, 

MTNgirl


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ive heard from a friend of mine that it can be done... gotta check just to make sure
good luck


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Bus to El Tuito I believe*



MTNgirl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I love Mexico, lived there for a while and went to school in QRO. I have spent some time in Yelapa, in the Bay of Banderas near Puerta Vallarta. I have always taken the panga from the dock in PV or taken a bus to Boca de Tomatlan and panga from there.
> 
> ...


I think you bus to El Tuito then ride into Yelapa. Most of the local MTB services offer the ride, with a panga back to PV. Google it.

My wife and I drove down about three years ago, stayed in San Pancho and did some rides near Sayulita and up above PV along the Rio Cuale.

If you get to Sayulita, look up Lorenzo, he does some good work with the local kids , sponsoring a mountain bike team. They can always use any spare parts you can bring down, they also dig the magazines.

http://www.pvmirror.com/fromthenorthshore/154-mountainbike.html


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the info. Sayulita is another spot that I would like to check out, my folks love it there.

I think we'll leave the bikes behind for this trip and scope things out for next time. I can't wait to go!!


----------



## Cletus (Jun 14, 2004)

*Guided Tour?*

My wife and I did a guided tour while in PV from these guys -> http://www.ecoridemex.com

I bet they could answer your questions, and I would certainly recommend them if you want to rent bikes or do a guided tour.

We made the mistake of choosing one of their "expert" tours. I thought, "Hey, I ride in Colorado...how difficult could the hills in PV be?" We got our arses kicked but loved every minute of it.


----------

